# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم MAGMA BOX تحديثات :  HxcMagmav1.0.2.4 Alcatel OT-V785, SFR 1540. Voda Smart & More than 3000 PIDs

## mohamed73

*Code Calculator for ALCATEL update:* 
        Added new models:  *ALCATEL OT-V785**SFR 1540 Text Edition**VODAFONE Smart 4 Mini**Added more than 3000 NEW Provider ID(s)*  *mirror link* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Download:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Success Stories:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Follow Us on Twitter for always Update to Date:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Follow us on Facebook* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## moussaab

شكرا على هذا الموضوع  المهم

----------


## Houaribo

شكرا على موضوع

----------

